# Celebrity Twit-of-the Year.



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Had to attend a meeting recently.....there was a mixed gathering of about 30 present.

The chairman and main speaker were late so someone suggested passing the time by nominating a celeb (no professional politiciians) twit-of the-year....everyone had to nominate one celeb and a vote was held.

1st Jamie Oliver

2nd Bob Geldorf

3rd Bono

anyone else got a nomination


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'd agree with the Bono nomination, he's been in my top 3 dickheads chart forever.









I's go for Pete Doherty, what a twat, a Jade Goody wannabee, famous for nowt.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mrs Beckham :wanker:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Mrs Beckham :wanker:


I have warmed to her recently since she stopped singing







she did carry herself with a lot of dignity after Beckham's alleged affair with Rebbecca Loos when she could have cashed in big-time by divorcing him.

Bono - incredibly annoying, to the point where I mute the TV when he is on and change radio stations when U2 comes on.

Geldof - also incredibly annoying - Saint Bob of the politically correct and factually incorrect.

Doherty - twat, waste of a skin, should make the prick pay for his oxygen.

Jade Goodie - she has made herself a millionairess by being fat, crude and appearing stupid .....







I don't get it.

Jonathan Ross, Graham Norton and just about any other BBC luvvie straight, gay or uncertain.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Just don't talk about them and then they cease to exist  .


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

raketakat said:


> Just don't talk about them and then they cease to exist  .


& not buying the "celebrity" mags may have a similar effect.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Have to agree with Bono. I like U2's music but he dresses and behaves like a millionaire and then tells us all to give to Africa. C**t! I heard that even his bandmates are finding his behaviour tiresome. When you say twit, I think you've got the wrong vowel!

There's so many I'd like to nominate, I'll have to make a shortlist! Chris Martin from Coldplay is in there as is Robbie Williams.

Andrew.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

You all seem to have mentioned my worst. But give me time.

Must add though Bono needs shooting.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

After tomorrow's initiation into this year's "I'm a Celebrity - Get Me out Of Here", I'm sure David Gest will be well in the running. It was reported that he wanted to bring his PA along as his "luxury item" to do any bushtucker trials for him! :*****: I can't stand Coldplay either.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

I think with this topic, what doesn't help is that we are _*so*_ spoilt for choice.


----------

